# northeast



## 357magnum

no finds in the northeast...woods is finally starting to come alive...dandelions starting to bloom...redbuds aren't even blooming yet.....everything is behind this year


----------



## mmh

went out yesterday, I didnt find anything but a tick found me. Should start finding them very soon.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Everything is behind this year including the moisture. Hopefully we'll get some decent rainfall the next couple of days and a little warm weather to get things going. Mmh,I spray two sets of clothes with Sawyers permethrin and I haven't had a tick get on me since I started using it!!!Good luck.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

P.S.I didn't find my first morel until May 4th last year,but it was still a very good season.


----------



## 357magnum

We got the rain this week unfortunatly temps are still way below this week


----------



## sneako

Went hunting today, couldn't find any type of mushroom anywhere! Hopefully a few more days...


----------



## madduck74

Took a look around this afternoon. Didn't plan on seeing any but found one under an elm. It was to small to pic but very good to see it. I'm hoping mid next week and next weekend will be good. Im in the Fort Wayne area.


----------



## 357magnum

nice, glad to hear they are finally starting....next weekend looks very good


----------



## minix69

Well my little Nephew found the first ones here in northern IN i posted a pic hope it shows! to good!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Found 6 decent sized grays this morning in Wabash County. Its a start. This year is even later than last year. Next week/weekend should be awesome!!!


----------



## 357magnum

it's starting up northeast, found 55, half grey half yellow!!!! good luck everyone and head out, don't be late!


----------



## mmh

a buddy i work with has a nice woods with ash and ELM (tough to find many of those) he showed me pictures of his daughters haul. large older blacks and nice sized yellows. I think it was enough that it would fill three quaters of a five gallon bucket. GAME ON. good luck to all and may your bags be full.


----------



## madduck74

Found around 10 more in about 45min today. Only looked around a few trees. If your near Fort Wayne and have been waiting, you better start hunting.


----------



## mmh

I hit a new area today, found one nice yellow and a decent size grey that was good but starting to dry. I spent alot of time learning the area, I think it may be better for blacks. better news NO TICKS. I will be there early next year. good luck to all and may your bags be full.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh,I have been going to new and old areas. Average about six keepers and two dried up ones s day. Only found one at my 30 to 50 a year tree  .Hope the season will go another week here. Was hoping for a better year here. Oh well the woods are great anyway. Hope we both do great in Michigan later on.!!!


----------



## mmh

morelas must. I have quite a few briar cuts on the hands and forearms and now as i set at home i realize i have a bit of a sunburn also. I will call it quits here and look forward to a long memorial day weekend up north. my father has rented a house where six of us will stay and it is close to our main area. I am excited and hope this year will be a good one. good luck to all and may your bags be full.


----------



## mmh

I have heard good reports from people at work who hunt around here. I had a torn miniscus in my knee so i have only been out once. I will be heading up north next friday for a long weekend in search of our prey. my brother found 100 yesterday so they are here, just doing their best to avoid us. good luck to all and may your bags be full.


----------



## daisey347

Found 119 yesterday,it was a good day,northeast Indiana


----------

